# my adventures priming an Eheim 2213



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

So, after some frustration at getting this thing running...I ended taking the advice I read in one of these forums...and started sucking on the outflow tube. Miracle of miracles...it worked! Water flowed! All good!

Until...

I heard the wonderful sound of water hitting the wall. Digging deep into my repertoire of curses, I noticed water spraying out from under the lid...

Guess the seal is not working...looked to be OK. Anyway...that's the story, leading to the question - do I need to find an Eheim repair kit / parts kit, or can I head to Rona / Home Hardware and find something that would work?

Now, gotta go throw a few towels in the dryer...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes the O-Ring (orange gasket around the pump housing) can get pinched out of place. Can you try re-setting the O-Ring to see if that fixes it? If not King Ed or IPU may have a replacement o-ring (as they sometimes can shrink if left dry too long). Hopefully that makes sense.

Stuart


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the orange O-ring drying out is likely, the filter was purchased used, and I believe was sitting for a while. I drive by IPU on my way home, so I'll check there.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You can use some 'petroleum jelly/Vaseline' on the O-ring to lubricate it and help prevent leaking.
It is fish safe (I have never lost any after using it)


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

once an oring gets old just replace it...way better than having a flood.

Cheers...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's why I usually pick up a spare when I buy supplies from Pets & Ponds. Mine is a 2217 though.


----------

